

Looking for Smart Engineers - hemantv

Hi HN,<p>I work at Optimizely . We have tons of openings for smart engineers and other openings ( including interns ) . We have jobs in both Amsterdam and San Francisco.  You can get all the openings here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.optimizely.com&#x2F;jobs.  H1B transfers are welcome. We have awesome perks and all paid health insurance.   Let me know if you need a introduction, my contact info are below. Please write a small introduction about yourself and resume if you have one.<p>I am specifically looking for iOS Engineer for my team. Let me know if you have previous experience with iOS will be happy to work with you ( you are in big demand here ).<p>About Optimizely<p>We are the fastest growing startup in valley. For more info see here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zdnet.com&#x2F;optimizely-on-pace-to-grow-faster-than-any-other-saas-company-in-history-7000013814&#x2F;. We are extremely profitable and growing like weed. The experience you would have here would be awesome.<p>Hemant Verma 
email : fameoflight &lt;at&gt; gmail [dot] com
======
joeldidit
I've applied there, but you kept ignoring me. Good background (3 years full-
stack at good companies), but I have been out of the game for almost 3 years
due to illness. Can't believe that's enough to end it.

~~~
hemantv
Can you forward your resume to me. I will look into this and promise to give
you a definite reply.

~~~
joeldidit
Done.

Title: "HN -- Resume from joeldidit"

